
Apple’s $1.2 billion tablet computer - Flemlord
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/08/07/apples-1-2-billion-tablet-computer/
======
Oompa
The $1.2 billion is the projected revenue.

Also, this just seems more rumor spreading without really knowing much. I'll
just wait till Apple announces it, or there are at least some pictures that
look are possibly real.

